# Aus Datei lesen und in eine andere Datei schreiben



## Computerpinguin (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Bin etwas unerfahren mit C++ und erst Recht mit File Handling in C++.
Ich hab zwar schon einige Sachen dazu gelesen, aber verstanden, habe ich das mit diesen Streams noch nicht ganz.
Also was ich machen muss ist: 
Eine ascii-Datei nach einem Schlüsselwort "height" durchsuchen. Dann die Zeichen (Fließkommazahlen) die zwischen den Klammern [] stehen einlesen und in eine andere Datei schreiben.
Die Quelldatei hat in etwa die folgende Form:
.......blabla.....
height[ 0.0 0.1 0.7 1234.456 1235.987 0.0 0.9]
.......blabala..... irgendwann Ende
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren könnte und hilft mir netterweise?

Grüße,
Computerpinguin


----------



## uhu01 (3. Mai 2005)

Hy!

Du könntest das zum Beispiel immer ein Zeichen lesen und wenn ein 'h' eingelesen wurde, suchst du ob die darauffolgenden Zeichen zu deinem Schlüsselwort passen.
Das lässt sich alles in einer Schleife erledigen.

mfg
uhu01


----------

